# How do I remove superglue marks on hardscape?



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

I superglued riccia to a couple of the rocks in my 30 gallon. The riccia has grown on the rocks, but it's not growing on me. I want it out. I am concerned that there will be marks left over from the superglue when I remove the riccia. I would rather keep the plant attached than have to look at glue stains in my tank. What should I do?


I would rather not have to grow new moss over the glue marks. I'm thinking that I would rather not have any moss on this hardscape at all.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Remove the riccia and then flip the rocks over so you can't see the residue?
Maybe get different rock's?
Turn rocks so that glue residue faces back of the tank? 
Remove rocks and scrub with wire brush and replace?
Start moss on rock's in another tank,and then swap out rocks with riccia attached when moss has grown in?


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

roadmaster said:


> Remove the riccia and then flip the rocks over so you can't see the residue?
> Maybe get different rock's?
> Turn rocks so that glue residue faces back of the tank?
> Remove rocks and scrub with wire brush and replace?
> Start moss on rock's in another tank,and then swap out rocks with riccia attached when moss has grown in?


Sorry, should have specified that I am looking for a solution that does not involve changing the hardscape. I really like my hardscape and the position it is currently in. I also have to be careful about removing them because the tank is dirted. 

Also, as mentioned in OP, not interested in adding a different moss to these rocks. Looking for a way to remove the superglue marks. If it's not possible to remove the marks, I'll just keep the riccia.


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

I heard there was a superglue that didn't turn white in water. Maybe look for that and redo the gluing after removing the old glue marks.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

FishRFriendz said:


> I heard there was a superglue that didn't turn white in water. Maybe look for that and redo the gluing after removing the old glue marks.


need to know more about this

on my driftwood i can scrape it off pretty easily with my fingernails. on rocks you might be in trouble... maybe try to scrub it off with steel wool or something? idk...


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

klibs said:


> need to know more about this
> 
> on my driftwood i can scrape it off pretty easily with my fingernails. on rocks you might be in trouble... maybe try to scrub it off with steel wool or something? idk...


Thanks! This is helpful. Just needed to know that I would be able to remove the glue marks before removing the riccia. If it comes off driftwood, I'm sure limestone won't be so bad.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

You are correct that limestone may make it easier as it is somewhat soft. It may be tough to get it totally off without taking the rocks out but two thoughts might/might not fit. 
Scraping may get it done and no big problem. If not a fall back might be to touchup paint over the spots? Depends on how much and how the rock works. A Dremel style mini-tool can fit in the tank and grind off enough glue and rock to hide it? 
Sometimes it is hard to tell what will work until you get there.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

sorry, i meant i need to know more about the superglue that allegedly dries underwater without leaving white spots


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

klibs said:


> sorry, i meant i need to know more about the superglue that allegedly dries underwater without leaving white spots



I've not found that one either.


----------



## MaroMan (Jan 6, 2010)

I have flat architectural bricks in my tank and if I take a razor blade over the surface it will scrape the super glue right off, I don't know if it gets every speck of it as the marble bricks I have are white already but it definitely gets rid of the white clump that was there. Good luck getting rid of it!


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

PlantedRich said:


> A Dremel style mini-tool can fit in the tank and grind off enough glue and rock to hide it?




Oooooo duh! I have a dremel! I'll just use that. Thanks!


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Bananableps said:


> Oooooo duh! I have a dremel! I'll just use that. Thanks!


I said "grind" but I might start with a wire brush head if handy and work up to grind if needed?
I find lots of uses for tools if they are on hand but may never think of the use before.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

PlantedRich said:


> I said "grind" but I might start with a wire brush head if handy and work up to grind if needed?
> I find lots of uses for tools if they are on hand but may never think of the use before.


Agreed. I think the wire brush will get it pretty quick. Just have to be careful not to eat into the soft rock.

My sunfish are going to hate me.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Truth is your fish hate you anyway but most can be bought for the price of fish food!!


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

https://www.jbl.de/?lang=en&mod=products&func=detail&id=8013


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Removed the riccia. After all that, I managed to remove almost all of the glue marks with my fingernail.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Good deal! 
We do tend to be a group who learns it is good to look ahead but then we also seem to worry more than needed. From day to day, I seem to stumble around somewhere between "alert" and "paranoid"!


----------

